# Looking for advice and glimmers of hope.



## hurlons (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first time posting on fertility friends. I'm looking for some help and advice. I'm 40 and my wife is now 42, we've tried 6 attempts at IVF now with unsuccessful results and no explanation as to why we can't conceive. We're considering another cycle, but this time with immunology treatment, as we've had good embryos in the past that haven't implanted. Is there anyone in a similar situation that can share some advice and maybe a glimmer of hope as we're both, my wife especially struggling to cope.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi sorry to hear of your difficulties, I needed  veryaggressive immune treatment before my son arrived. I was 38 on getting a BFP with him.  We have had several attempts since which sadly have not worked- either failed completely or biochemical, reckon my immune issues are getting worse, plus now have ademeysosis. We will hopefully doing a surrogacy cycle soon, using frosties from cylces a couple of years back ( I am now 44). Given age I would suggest that you consider a freeze all embyro cylce while you have any needed immune invesitgations and needed treatment, you could also consider gestational surrogacy. If you do consider immune treatment go to someone who will treat you comprehenisvely. I was supported by Dr Gorgy.  Good luck Bx


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Forgot to say there is a really good immune section on this forum - have a look there too Bx


----------



## Val74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi hurlons, am sorry that I don't have any advice as haven't had any immunes testing or success myself yet but just wanted to comment how lovely it is to see you hear looking for support for you and your wife.   to you both and wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Hurlons,

I'm so sorry you and your wife are going through a tough time.  I have had success with immune meds but my journey was a different one, with a mix of infertility and miscarriages but I never quite got as far as IVF (although v nearly on 2 occasions). I had 2 miscarriages, then immune tests showing I had high NK cells, not extreme & only one of them which may explain why it was tough but not impossible to get pregnant but then couldn't hold onto them. I went on to immune meds for pregnancies 3 & 4 but miscarried them one of these was definitely due to chromosomal abnormalities though.  With pregnancy number 5 the immune meds were tweaked & at the age of 39 I had our little boy. 

I'm currently 41 and its 6th pregnancy now and same meds as last time, it's too early to say whether this little one will be ok, but just wanted to say for us I do believe immune meds made the difference & without them we wouldn't have our lb. 

As one of the other ladies suggested it's worth taking a look at the immune board (FAQs is the best place to start). I also recommend Dr Beers is your body baby friendly book. I read that prior to our tests and it really struck a chord with me, particularly recognising that there were immune dieseses with a grandparent on each side of my family, so was not at all surprised when something did come back on them.

While my journey was different to yours I understand the desperation and fear that it is never going to happen. For me while there were still options to investigate there was still hope. 

I hope you & your wife find the answer and get the illusive bfp soon

Good luck
Rx


----------



## hurlons (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all, thank you so much for passing on your advice and for your kind words of support. It certainly helps to know that immune therapy could offer a solution. I have read Dr Beers book which really does help to explain the complexities of the body. We're going to do some more research and then approach one of the clinics. 

R

We wish you all the very best and are keeping our finger crossed for you

B

All the very best with the surrogacy cycle, keeping fingers crossed for you too

Regards H xx


----------



## kangaroo (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Hurlons
So sorry you and your wife are going through this. It sounds like a similar start to my journey so here's my glimmer of hope story.
I'd also had 6 goes at ivf before undergoing immune testing with 4 bfn and 2 ectopic. Tried again with immunes - also bfn's. Finally threw everything at it - immunes, chromosome testing, scratch, acupuncture - and now have a beautiful little boy  
In my experience it was definitely worth having the immune testing but also worth looking at other potential issues like chromosomes and implantation. It certainly wasn't cheap but with hindsight - wonderful thing! - wish we'd done it first time. 
Good luck on your journey
K xx


----------



## hurlons (Jan 4, 2013)

K

Thank you so much for responding, so pleased everything worked out for you in the end. We're going to give it all we can now, which included immunology testing xx


----------

